# Monster Bows Phoenix



## 116Buck

Looks like a winner!!!


----------



## NCBuckNBass

First Class Ride :set1_applaud:


----------



## redrockhunter

any dealers in PA?


----------



## Gypsy Rover

*love mine*

I love mine, best bow I have ever owned....right now you just order direct!

Pards,


----------



## sweryap

What is the MSRP on one of these babies? How does shooting 90% feel? Is there any accuracy/quietness difference between 60-90% let off? I have only heard positive things about this bow, it just may find its way into my stand next fall!


----------



## redrockhunter

i pm'd the owner and got no response, guess they don't want to sell a bow.


----------



## rogbo

That's a silly thing to say. Your question was answered (correctly) above. don't know which "owner" you Pm'd as it is a LLC. Meaning there are partners in Monster Bows Inc. Go on over to Monsterbows.com and find all your answers. Or perhaps you'd rather just sit here and talk smack...


----------



## mnjeff

*monster bows*

nice looking bow i had heard a rumor that they are building a longer version for finger shooters. is that true?


----------



## tylerolsen12

nice bow looks cool


----------



## 1cbr_guy

Yes, the dragon will be a 44-45" long version, whereas the phoenix is 38" long. It will basically be a stretched version of the phoenix with a few little extras, from what I hear. I have no idea when the dragon will be available, but I do know the guys are focusing on the phoenix production right now.


----------



## horseman308

Yep. It's called the Dragon. It's the same design as the Phoenix, except a 6" longer riser. I'm not sure when it'll be released. They've had some problems with suppliers not providing quality parts, which has slowed up the works. I'm sure they'll let us know as soon as they can.


----------



## Bushwack

redrockhunter said:


> i pm'd the owner and got no response, guess they don't want to sell a bow.


Imagine that! The owner of a bow company didn't respond personally over the weekend before opening day! Don't know why. I'm sure he was waiting for your pm.


----------



## huntinghippie

redrock,
No dealers in PA yet. Have lots of interest from dealers all over the US, including PA. Should be getting dealers set up by the end of the year and making a big push for 2008. That's about all I can tell you right now.

Sorry for the wait but..... we are all hunters too and, yes, it was an extrememly busy weekend. Unfortunately, it rained from about 8:45a for the rest of the day. Bummed but there's lot of season left.


Mike


----------



## redrockhunter

Bushwack said:


> Imagine that! The owner of a bow company didn't respond personally over the weekend before opening day! Don't know why. I'm sure he was waiting for your pm.



sent it on sept 26, fyi. still no reply one way or another. good luck hunting , we need it to cool off, calling for temps around 80 on fri and sat.


----------



## huntinghippie

huntinghippie said:


> redrock,
> No dealers in PA yet. Have lots of interest from dealers all over the US, including PA. Should be getting dealers set up by the end of the year and making a big push for 2008. That's about all I can tell you right now.
> 
> Sorry for the wait but..... we are all hunters too and, yes, it was an extrememly busy weekend. Unfortunately, it rained from about 8:45a for the rest of the day. Bummed but there's lot of season left.
> 
> 
> Mike



Hello! LOL I just DID respond. Right above your last post. LOL Next time I'll answer you in a PM. Sorry. :wink:


----------



## redrockhunter

HELLO! you only asnwered part of my pm question. the other part was about purchasing a bow.

THANK YOU.


----------



## huntinghippie

Sorry. No special deals or incentives at this time. 

If you are interested in the bow but would like to shoot one first, we have a Google map directory of current owners that are willing to let you check their bows out and share their experiences with the bow. You can get to it here:

http://monsterbows.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2422

Otherwise, you'll have to wait for dealers to come online in your area.


----------



## redrockhunter

what does one pay for such a nice looking bow. free of them ugly wheels.
when will the longer riser model debut approx.


----------



## Mikie Day

bow is selling for 675.00

the dragon is going to be a 2008 model ... look for it after the ATA show

mikie


----------



## shovelhead80

huntinghippie how is my riser coming along? Can't wait to get it in my hands.


----------



## huntinghippie

Dan,
I need to talk to you but I can't seem to find your number. LOL PM it to me when you get a chance. I'll give you a call this weekend.

Mike


----------



## Protecsafari

I am VERY interested in the Dragon.

I'm looking for a fingers bow that offers something for the guys that used to shoot recurve but can't anymore.

55-60# with 30-40% let off (no more than 50%).

If the dragon can do that, with a different cabling system (nothing projecting into my line of sight) it ought to be perfect!

Yeah, what I want is an old Screaming Eagle with better parts, no noisy pylons and less than 50% letoff.

Think Monster had something along those lines maybe last year, or had something in development from past emails.


----------



## kyscout

*Monster Bows*

Guys sorry to say this but the Phoenix is a copy of an Onieada bow. Nothing new or orginal about it. I don't understand the hype.


----------



## Mikie Day

kyscout said:


> Guys sorry to say this but the Phoenix is a copy of an Onieada bow. Nothing new or orginal about it. I don't understand the hype.



other then the looks of the outboard nothing is the same as the oneida ..period..

...


----------



## rogbo

Got to tell you KY. I own a phoenix, I've owned an onieda (black eagle) as well as many many other bows by almost every manufacturer out there. Other than the outboard limb design, there is truly nothing here in common with an onieda than say, a mathews or a martin, etc. No cam, like the onieda. No steel cables, like the onieda. Nothing passing through the riser, like the onieda. Draw stop on the outboard limb, not like my old black eagle. I could go on, but why? See if you can run one down in your area and see for yourself.


----------

